# Tropheus online?



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hey Just wondering if anyone has ever bought African Cichlids online? I'm looking for a reputable source. I'm thinking of finally going with Tropheus from Lake Tanganyika. I'm not sure if buying online would be a good idea. Also, if anybody knows a good breeder in the GTA (or specifically closer to Miss/Bramp) please let me know as well. 

Thank you


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tropheus are beautiful fish, great choice!

I believe spencer jack is a reputable source but when ordering online, you have to consider the cost of shipping it here. That is usually pretty expensive, which is why group buys are arranged to help split the cost. Buying online has it's pros and cons. I think you're better off buying locally or having a LFS bring them in for you. 

What variant are you after?


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing about buying online, it's just I'm not really finding much available around here other than the duboisi and moori with the orange stripe (Bemba). I'll probably stick to buying locally. I wanted either Moliro or Ilangi. Having no luck and I wasn't sure where to turn to.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

dynamite07 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I was thinking the same thing about buying online, it's just I'm not really finding much available around here other than the duboisi and moori with the orange stripe (Bemba). I'll probably stick to buying locally. I wanted either Moliro or Ilangi. Having no luck and I wasn't sure where to turn to.


Post what you're looking for on PN Aquaria and you should get lots of offers assuming you're willing to pay what they're worth. Quality Tropheus are expensive and the hard to find Tropheus are at a premium.

Do a search on PN for "Moliro" or "Ilangi" and you'll see what they usually go for.

You can also talk to Mike at Finatics about getting some in for you.

I did a Google search and here are some examples from past posts from Canadian sources:
2008 post - WC tropheus Ilangi - 18WC adults 2F1 juvies 2F1 fry $550

2007 post - Ilangi 11-12 of them...$30 each

2006 post - WC group of Ilangi, breed on a regular basis 3 males 17 females, all the fish are between 3.5-4 inches $700 for the group
--
Paul


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Moliro are more common than Ilangi not to mention cheaper. 

I am being a hypocrite but I don't know if you want to dive right into an expensive colony such as ilangis. You're almost better to find a cheaper colony on the forums first to just get the hang of keeping trophs first. Then when you're confident, sell off that group and pick up more pricey colony.

Oh, don't forget to have a quarantine tank some metro on hand always. The first few days are critical when you have a new group of trophs. Watch for bloat as it can spread fast for some unexplainable reason.

GL


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

Thanks for the reply Y2KGT I'll give that a try to see what's out there. I don't mind paying for a colony but I'm definitely not spending $700!  lol. PN Aquaria is great. I really appreciate the response as I never knew or heard about this! 

Thanks gucci17. I definitely have a quarentine tank and metro on hand. I've researched it being an absolute must. I'll definitely check out the price difference and see which way to go. Thanks for the heads up it might be a good idea to go that way first to be honest.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dynamite07 said:


> Thanks for the reply Y2KGT I'll give that a try to see what's out there. I don't mind paying for a colony but I'm definitely not spending $700!  lol. PN Aquaria is great. I really appreciate the response as I never knew or heard about this!
> 
> Thanks gucci17. I definitely have a quarentine tank and metro on hand. I've researched it being an absolute must. I'll definitely check out the price difference and see which way to go. Thanks for the heads up it might be a good idea to go that way first to be honest.


Well, I'm glad you are taking the right precautions. They are not as hard to care for as some make it out to be. Consistent maintenance and waterchanges is key. Do you like black varients? My favourite black varient is Tropheus Bulu Point aka cherry spots. Beautiful man!


----------



## dynamite07 (Oct 16, 2010)

I hear you. I'm not too keen on the black variants but I must say the Bulu Points are nice! The Kasakalawes aren't bad either. I've yet to see either of these in person so my judgement may be off. Here's the hold up with me now. I bought Jager heaters from Ebay coming from Florida and I'm getting impatient! The tank is in my basement and the water is pretty cold. I hope they get here soon


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

dynamite07 said:


> I hear you. I'm not too keen on the black variants but I must say the Bulu Points are nice! The Kasakalawes aren't bad either. I've yet to see either of these in person so my judgement may be off. Here's the hold up with me now. I bought Jager heaters from Ebay coming from Florida and I'm getting impatient! The tank is in my basement and the water is pretty cold. I hope they get here soon


The best thing about trophs are there are soo many varients that there's one type for everyone! If you're not looking to breed them right away, a group of juvies would be the way to go. There's a few posting on PN right now for groups of trophs. Pretty cheap if you ask me...


----------

